# cvsup



## jotawski (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

I *cvsup* with cvs-supfile from /usr/share/examples/cvsup/cvs-supfile from some fastest host with modification in supfile as follow


```
*default base=/kaitag/db
*default prefix=/kaitag/ncvs
```
where /kaitag is a mount point for an external USB disk.  I also set ncvs as a user in my machine and her home is /kaitag/ncvs instead of /home/ncvs.

My question is that, I want to check out document set from my own machine, this one, what do I need to setup in order to do that.

Many thanks in advance for helps and hints given.

with best regards,
psr


----------



## jotawski (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi,

Apologized me for disturbing so frequently, but I found that http://www.cvsup.org/faq.html#testserver is quite the solution to my problem.  Anyway,  I would like to know if my understanding is correct or not.  So please, any hints or comments are welcome and appreciated.

Once again, DD, many many thanks for correcting me very often and point me to the good link.

with best regards,
psr


----------



## pbd (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't understand exactly what your question is. Can you describe it in another way?


----------



## jotawski (Nov 15, 2011)

pbd said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't understand exactly what your question is. Can you describe it in another way?



Hi,

I want to set up cvsup server in my machine.

Many thanks indeed for your time.

with best regards,
psr


----------



## pbd (Nov 15, 2011)

In that case, try following this HOWTO, in the concrete:



> Install CVSup using the "net/cvsup-without-gui" port or package. You may prefer to use the package, because it eliminates the need to download and build the large Modula-3 ports.
> Set up the required authentication by following these instructions. Make sure you specify the server as "freefall.freebsd.org" on the cvpasswd command line.
> Install the "net/cvsup-mirror" port. Specify the master site as "cvsup-master.freebsd.org" when it asks you.
> To get better performance and lower system loads during updates from the master site, edit "/etc/crontab" and add the option "-s" at the end of the command "/usr/local/etc/cvsup/update.sh". Make sure your mirror is working well before you do this.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2011)

Guys, forget about cvsup(1). You don't need it, csup(1) has been part of the base OS since 6.x.

If you want a CVS _server_ you will need something like devel/cvsd.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi,

I did this, log in as motorc,


```
mkdir -p ~/base/sup/th-fdp
cd ~/base/sup/th-fdp
echo upgrade doc > list.cvs
echo cvs list=list.cvs prefix=/kaitag/ncvs > releases
cvsupd -b /home/motorc/base
```

And open other x window and did


```
mkdir -p ~/db
```
create this supfile

```
*default host=localhost
*default prefix=/home/motorc
*default base=/home/motorc/db
*default release=cvs tag=.
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress 
th-fdp
```
`cvsup -g -L 2 supfile`

I got doc from /kaitag/ncvs into /home/motorc/doc

So that I wonder if I was right or not.

Once again, many thanks indeed for your time, pbd, and apologized me for my english.

with best regards,
psr


----------



## jotawski (Nov 15, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Guys, forget about cvsup(1). You don't need it, csup(1) has been part of the base OS since 6.x.
> 
> If you want a CVS _server_ you will need something like devel/cvsd.



Hi SirDice,

I will have a look once for devel/cvsd and really thanks for your time.

with best regards,
psr


----------

